
Show HN: Frogtop.us – A personal, private, distributed pastebin - dvt
http://www.frogtop.us/
======
nkneuper
This is so cool. I love using it to quickly transfer Facebook ads I like from
my phone to my desktop for further analysis.

------
poyu
I've always wanted something like this, and using PasteBin requires so many
steps! Any chance you want to open source it?

~~~
dvt
Yes I most likely will. The code is a bit messy since I just kind of threw it
together, but keep an eye out!

------
bubbagx
Well done, I like how simple and quick this syncs to my device.

